# New winter wheel/tires & TPMS question



## Stumbler (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey all, I'm just about to purchase a new set of winter tires/ wheels, but don't really want to bother with the TPMS. The reason is because I don't live near a dealer and apparently only a dealer can reset the sensors. Don't want to have to make an appointment, and drop the car off every time I swap the tires over. 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but all that will happen is the TPMS light will illuminate, no adverse operational effects?
The light should go off when I re-install the summer (factory wheels)in spring right?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes. That and you will obviously not know if a tire going flat while driving.


----------



## art2go (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't have an answer for you on your question but you mentioned you had summer tires on the car. I test drove 2011 Maxima SV with sports package and all season tires and they were very noisy. I'm being told the summer tires don't make as much noise. I haven't found a dealer with summer tires on the car. Any experience with this?


----------



## Stumbler (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry, technically the stocks are all season tires, but this is not the 19" sport package, these are only the 18 inchers. I don't find them to be too loud though.
I did get the Winter set from Tire Rack. There is a definite humm from these on the hiway!


----------



## art2go (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks.
What brand and model are the all season tires?


----------

